# New to the area, slaying some fish



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

Well...maybe not SLAYING, but doing my fair share of catching! I'm up here working with Bass Pro Shops for the next few months, decided to haul my john boat up here. Spending most of my time around 4 mile point and one launch that put us in Hogtown Bayou. I fished the last 5 days straight after work and caught some nice fish on artificials. Hooked some monster trout up shallow along with some nice slot reds. One night I hooked into an overslot red, which ended up throwing the hook when he ran at me...:glare: 
Wouldn't mind getting on a mess of trout in some deeper water, but don't know where to start. Also, I got some flounder giggin on my mind. I just got my gig all set up, now just need to rig some lights.

Anyways, here are some pics of this week's post work trips. Enjoy.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, great catches there!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG Trout!!!

And that last Red might be a trophy slot...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great First post.....Welcome...


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Best first post I can remember. Nice catch.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome, stop by the flounder gigging section and do some digging there, lots of good info on light setups there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! Welcome to the forum. In the second pic did you get that Trout on a subwalk 15?


----------



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

@jim t...that red was 25". Good fight even with my drag wound down (used to fishing for snook around structure in south FL). That tight drag lost me a few monster trout.

@Kim...that's a suspending bait that bomber makes. I've caught reds, trout, and snook on them, nice little bait.

Thanks to everyone else for the info and welcome!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cudacris said:


> @jim t...that red was 25". Good fight even with my drag wound down (used to fishing for snook around structure in south FL). That tight drag lost me a few monster trout.
> 
> @Kim...that's a suspending bait that bomber makes. I've caught reds, trout, and snook on them, nice little bait.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for the info and welcome!


Yep trout have soft lips... you can lose a good 'un with a drag too tight.

I have cursed at that boy and myself way too many times.

Jim


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hog town is a great place to flounder also how clear is the water?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you're at the BP in Destin, talk to the older guy in the flyfishing section, Capt something (sorry)glasses, gray goatee. Where are you launching to fish 4 mi Point?


----------



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

It's clearing up a bit in the bay, but I'm not sure about hogtown specifically...haven't been there in about a week. 

I've been launching at the end of ponce de leon st. It is the roughest ramp I have ever used and have to drop my trailer off the end of the ramp just to get my boat off. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a boat you don't mind beating up.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering how you were getting to the 4Mi area. Careful of your axle. Here's a site in case you haven't seen it. Little hard to navigate thru it sometimes but look for the "CLICK HERE FOR..." buttons to get east/west info for ramps, etc.
http://fishingdestinguide.com/

After you launch (used to have a tilt trailer to launch there) go east into HorseShoe Bayou. See the cove in the west part of it? Try it. And if you don't get run off by big boats, drift along the edges of the marked channel. Of course, you've already found out that there's some big trout on the grass along the point.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice hat!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the area, you will probably see me at that Bass Pro a lot. If you go to FSU then I probably know you if you arein the fishing club. Nice trout and red though, I live right across the bay. Should check out the redfish tournament at nicks seafood this weekend.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never fished in Hogtown....how deep were you fishing for those stud trout? GT


----------

